# Anyone use Grandma Lucy's Artisan food?



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been looking for a new food for Cocotini and Mindy. I presently feed them Fromms Surf and Turf which Mindy loves (although Mindy will eat almost anything!). But Cocotini is finicky and will balk at eating it-but I've tried tons of samples and she'll still eat that over anything else I've tried. I recently heard about Grandma Lucy's Artisan food and wondered if anyone has tried it.It comes in chicken,lamb, venison and bison. It is all human grade, organic foods. You rehydrate it like Honest Kitchen(which both my dogs hated), but I've heard it's much tastier. Any opinions??


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

hey...i was about to ask the same question. i was browsing along the aisle at petco and Grandma Lucy's Artisan caught my eyes. my first impression is "hmmm, that looks like my instant oats mixture!"

momo is currently on innovate evo but i finally got my hands on orijen. any opinions on Artisan?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Our Petco doesn't carry it! I hear it is good but can't find it .......


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't recall hearing of that one. Has anyone researched it? I'd be curious to hear if anyone tries it and the dogs like it.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Geri,
I did find it, but Cocotini didn't like it 
There are several others on the maltese forum whose dogs love it. I did buy the Grandma Lucy tiny tidbit meatball (actually chicken) treats, which both my dogs love. They also like the lamb trail mix which has freeze dried lamb,sweet potatoes, bananas, and apples. They really like the lamb and sweet potatoes in it-not so keen on the apples and bananas. I think I am going to get just the freeze dried lamb treats next.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I just ordered some and should have it by tomorrow. I'll let you know what I think, and more importantly, what my little ones think.


----------



## Denise311 (Jan 18, 2011)

Roxy, my 5-1/2 year old Hav has had Grandma Lucy's (chicken) for probably 3-1/2 years. She seemed to really like it and her stools were formed etc. When I got our new pup "Yogi" (supposed to be a mix of Havanese & Bichon, but isn't, he's a chihuahua/poodle mix...don't ask) Roxy didn't seem to care for the Grandma Lucy's anymore. Yogi was never really a fan of it. He ate it, but never really liked it. I would recommend it as a food to try if you're looking for something new. I just starteded both dogs on Blue Wilderness - Grain Free. Being that they are not used to kibble, because they had been on Grandma Lucy's (which is a mushy food) I put the kibble in the magic bullet blender with some hot water and blend it so it is mushy. They seem to like it. Hopefully they continue to eat it. I find I have to put something on top of any food they eat to get them to eat. i put cheese, ricotta cheese, chopped meat, parm cheese.


----------

